# Cobia.....



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm planning on spending all weekend trying to catch my first cobia out of the yak.....never really targeted them b4 so I'm looking for some pointers!!! And I was also wondering if any of the bait shops have live eels??


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Most kayak cobia are caught king fishing...not going to say more then that.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I've caught plenty of kings...thx jd


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I think gulf breeze has some eels. And Jd pretty much hit it I haven't heard of many folks actually sightfishing for them with success but it can't hurt to try. and drag something behind you while your doing it . O and if you want some company let me know I'll prolly be doing the same thing.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I will be out there Saturday, weather permitting. Keep in touch if at possible. Going to be troubleshooting some methods for the GCKFA Tourny.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I plan on being out Fri and sat after about 9 I want to try some inshore spots before going out


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

We have had success running two lines. One really short about 15 ft back and one long about 50 yards back.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Make sure y'all have your flags up.. Hard to see some of y'all in earth tone yaks


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill be out there till about 9:30 Saturday morning....gotta help mom move around ten but I plan on being out there all day long Sunday!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

skiff man99 said:


> Make sure y'all have your flags up.. Hard to see some of y'all in earth tone yaks


Ill be in a bright red boat. Miss me and you need to get your eyes checked lol.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

They were catching cobias from the navarre pier blind casting the other day.. most of them are running deep so I would try and troll a little deeper.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

skiff man99 said:


> Make sure y'all have your flags up.. Hard to see some of y'all in earth tone yaks


 Your gonna have trouble seeing those cobia too....


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

TheLooney1 said:


> Your gonna have trouble seeing those cobia too....


They swim up to us while y'all are all buzzing around like crazy.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

It is hard to sight cast on cobia in the yak but I have done it. We need those schools of cobia coming in to help us out in kayaks also.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

paddle the outside edge of the last sand bar. Have a couple of baits out while trolling (cigar minnow, hardtail...whatever). Then have a jig and a pinfish ready to toss. That said, you can also anchor up on the sandbar and chum for 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I vote for chum. Bring em to ya!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ivarie said:


> paddle the outside edge of the last sand bar. Have a couple of baits out while trolling (cigar minnow, hardtail...whatever). Then have a jig and a pinfish ready to toss. That said, you can also anchor up on the sandbar and chum for 'em. :thumbsup:



Yall are more than welcome to anchor up in the surf. Just remember it's not a prototypical boat and it will get dicey QUICK. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Y'all can hold on to anchoring up. No fun with the cobia navy making laps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't anchor to chum for ling. I like to anchor the chum bag to the bottom and work the general area for spanish and pompano while dragging a live bait or gulp eel around behind me. Keep the chum bouy small (popping cork-ish) or you'll draw EVERY cobia boat to it like a magnet.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Ill be out there on Friday. Were do you all want to meet up ??

Scott


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Im off work tomorrow... I might head out for some kings/cobia


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

i caught my two cobia just doing regular fishing. came up and decided to hand under my yak for a minute before i realized they were actually cobia and not sharks lol. caught both there asses but let the first one go to catch the bigger of the two. both on cobia jig. they would only bite it if it was being reeled away from them fast


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

regular fishing means i wasnt targeting them, they just showed up while i was bottom fishing


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Went out today... didnt see any cobia. Lost a nice king trolling a cig.. the kings are definitely here!!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Another big mako caught out of Destin today...Yakers beware!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

One spotted on navarre pier today as well


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm planning on cobia fishing this whole weekend! Hopefully they show up!!!


----------

